# Twelve thrones in Matthew 19:28



## king of fools (May 11, 2004)

I was reading Matthew 19:28 and got confused. Anyone care to offer a view as to what Christ was saying? Specifically my confusion is dealing with the twelve thrones ruling over the twelve tribes of Israel. If he's talking to the twelve apostles, then isn't Judas one of them at this point?

Calvin wasn't any help to me on this issue. His commentaries give some insights though ...&quot;He compares them to ambassadors, or to high judges and presidents, who occupy the foremost seats in the regal court. We know that the twelve apostles were chosen to testify that God wished to gather together at Christ's coming the dispersed remnants of His people. &quot; (Calvin)

[Edited on 5-11-2004 by king of fools]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 11, 2004)

I suppose it meant the twelve apostles minus judas who was apostate. It is mentioned in revelations I believe.

blade


----------



## VanVos (May 11, 2004)

I also was confused about this. But I believe it is refering to the authority they had as foundational apostles (Eph 2:20) on earth because of the heavenly position.Matt 16:16-19, Matt 18:18-19. But on earth is was done through serving. Jesus had to correct their thinking on what their role in kingdom of God was Matt 20:25-28.

Hope this helps VanVos


----------

